# WYOMING



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

I'm thinking of going there with Mrs Grey for a post-retirement holiday next year and I need some insider info please.
Why Wyoming ?? I watched too many cowboy films a l boy and I dont particularly like enormous cities and crowds...Wyoming sounds offbeat and fun. And i fancy getting some cowboy clothes ( only joking)
So .. if we're based in a largish town/city allowing us to travel to nearby attractions -which would you reccommend ? ...I like the idea of, say a week in one town then spending a week in another..what do you think..are we misguided ?? Crazy?? Ill-advised ??


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*BIG state*

I lived in Cheyenne WY for 5 years while in the Air Force.

First off, there are no large cities to speak of. The biggest, now Cheyenne (used to be Casper), has a population of 53K. That includes the Air Force Base.

Secondly, it is a BIG state. You have to spend hours on the highway (generally in high cross winds!) to get anywhere. The attractions are distributed throughout the state. The weather can change in a couple hours (one February, we were out washing the car in the morning, by afternoon, we had a blizzard and they closed the highways!).

Having said that, we enjoyed our time in Wyoming. It is a rugged beauty. The people are very friendly and caring. Besides, where else can you drink and drive AND wear a gun?!

Okay, what attractions are you thinking of? Jackson Hole is popular with the "Flat Landers." There are countless dude ranches throughout the state.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

You should definitely see Yellowstone, which covers probably about 1/6 of the state. The hot springs area is like nowhere on earth - bubbling pots of mud, holes in the ground out of which steam hisses continually, crystal clear springs with bizarre mineral deposits, and of course the geysers. There is also a canyon called the Grand Canyon of Yellowstone. Not nearly as big as the one in Arizona, but well worth seeing. There are generally herds of bison and elk wandering around and easily visible from the road. The Grand Teton mountains are a nice sight, too. 

If you fly into Bozeman, MT, you can drive down from the northern end of the park, which actually begins in Montana. At the far southern end are a couple of ghost towns from the old mining days (Atlantic City and South Pass City). That's as far south as I've gotten in WY, so I don't know much about the towns on the southern side of the state, although I know Cheyenne has museum. It also has a restored passenger station and a few Union Pacific steam engines, if you're a railroad buff. Watch the weather - winter comes early and hard in that part of the country.


----------

